# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο της διώρυγας της Κορίνθου [Historic photos of Corinth Canal]

## Nicholas Peppas

There are of course numerous postcards of the Canal of Corinth always with a ship or boat passing through it. Here are some chronologically

Canal of Corinth3.jpg
1918 

Canal of Corinth2.jpg
1923? 

Some more postcards of the *Canal of Corinth* always with a ship or boat passing through it. 
Canal of Corinth4.jpg
1936 

Canal of Corinth 5.jpg
1960?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_To all my new friends at nautilia.gr_

I was able to download this picture/postcard from a site in the Italian Google and I was mesmerized. It shows *the most primitive Greek ferry ever* and I must admit I was not aware who had anything like this in our history!

First look at the picture (that's the best I could do with the downloading)
Passage of Canal.jpg

I checked the history of the *Canal of Corinth* and I found out the following.

At the isthmus of Greece, dividing the Gulf of Corinth from the Saronic Gulf, ships were sometimes dragged across it in ancient times at _Diolkos_. In 1893 a ship canal was opened. The canal was begun in 1881 by a French company, which ceased operations in 1889, a Greek company completing the undertaking. The canal is about 70 ft. broad, nearly 4 miles long, and 26 ft. deep. About 1 m. from its western end it is crossed by the iron bridge of the Athens and Corinth railway. Traces of the Isthmian wall may still be seen parallel to the canal; it was constructed, at an unknown date, for the fortification of the Isthmus. Just to the S. of it, and about a m. from the sea are the remains of the Isthmian precinct of Poseidon and its stadium, where the Isthmian games were celebrated. This precinct served also as a fortress. Within it have been found traces of the temple of Poseidon and other buildings.

Clearly, the north side is rather rough and difficult to cross. But on the south side, one can imagine a passage between Kalamaki and Isthmia or even better, very close to the southern entrance of the canal 

Corinth.jpg

I think that's what's happening here. This is definitely a post-1893 picture but I wonder if (i) the big bridge had not opened yet and the farmers were obliged to use this primitive ferry; or (ii) the bridge was up there but it was too cumbersome for farmers to pass through the bridge several kilometers away. 

Does anybody have any idea? I am looking especially for a Web site that describes the history of this ferry...

And below I have added a nice recent photo of the Canal looking towards Isthmia

Corinth Isthmus.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Mor epictures of ships in the *Canal of Corinth* 
Corinth canal.jpgCorinth Canal 5.jpg

*Canal of Corinth* in the 1950s. is this _Miaoulis_?
Corinth Canal 7.jpg

*Canal of Corinth* in 1931
Canal Corinth 1931.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> *Canal of Corinth* in the 1950s. is this _Miaoulis_?
> Corinth Canal 7.jpg


O Mιαούλης δεν είναι αλλά για Ιταλικής ναυπήγησης πλοίο μου φαίνεται, μάλλων της Adriatica

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> O Mιαούλης δεν είναι αλλά για Ιταλικής ναυπήγησης πλοίο μου φαίνεται, μάλλων της Adriatica


Grazie molto Ari!  Don't you have Ash Monday over there (_Ka0ara Deutera_?)

----------


## Ellinis

Ναι, ευκαιρεία για λίγο χρόνο με την οικογένεια αλλά και για να βρούμε το ευατό μας ;-)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

One more ship passing through

Corinth.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Νωρίτερα ανέβασα την παρακάτω φωτογραφία σε λάθος θέμα και μετά την ευγενική υπόδειξη του φίλου nicholas τη μεταφέρω εδώ.
Είναι από φωτοκάρτα εποχής όπου φαίνεται η τσιμινιέρα πλοίου που διασχίζει τον Ισθμό.

Αναγνωρίζει μήπως κανείς ποιο θα μπορούσε να είναι:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48475

----------


## Ellinis

Tα σινιάλα ανήκουν σε πλοίο του Εμπειρίκου. Αν θα έπρεπε να "ποντάρω" σε κάποιο θα διάλεγα το ΠΑΤΡΙΣ ΙΙ, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος.

----------


## japetus

Μοιαζει να είναι το ίδιο πλοίο με αυτό στο 3ο ποστ (α/μ φωτο σε δυο δοαφορετικες εκδοσεις), αν αυτο βοηθάει στην αναγνώριση..

----------


## theostam

> _To all my new friends at nautilia.gr_
> 
> I was able to download this picture/postcard from a site in the Italian Google and I was mesmerized. It shows *the most primitive Greek ferry ever* and I must admit I was not aware who had anything like this in our history!
> 
> First look at the picture (that's the best I could do with the downloading)
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28768
> 
> I checked the history of the *Canal of Corinth* and I found out the following.
> 
> ...


Καλημέρα,

η φώτο με το ferry είναι από τη δυτική άκρη της Διώρυγας (Ποσειδωνία). Στο παρακάτω link θα δείτε το δισέγγονο του ferry της φώτο κάπου στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1980.
http://www.aedik.gr/gallery/. Η φωτό πάνω αριστερά δείχνει το τελικό στάδιο της εξέλιξης του συγκεκριμένου ferry (στην περιοχή ήταν γνωστό ως πέραμα).

Υπήρχαν δύο περάματα (sic  :Smile: ) ένα στο δυτικό άκρο (Ποσειδωνία) και ένα στο Ανατολικό (Ισθμια). Λειτουργούσαν από το 1893 μέχρι το 1986 όταν και αντικαταστάθηκαν με τις βυθιζόμενες γέφυρες που υπάρχουν μεχρι και σήμερα. Δυστυχώς η Διεύθυνση της Διώρυγας θεώρησε ότι το πέραμα ήταν μια άσχημη ανάμνηση του παρελθόντος και συνεπώς σήμερα πολύ λίγα μένουν για να το θυμίζουν (κάποια ερείπια δίπλα στην βυθιζόμενη γέφυρα των Ισθμίων).

Η χρησιμότητα τους ήταν πολύ μεγάλη για τους κατοίκους της περιοχής και ιδιαίτερα στα Ίσθμια (η Διώρυγα κόβει το χωριό στη μέση). Κάποιος για να πάει από την μία πλευρά της διώρυγας στην άλλη (με τα πόδια) μέσω της Γέφυρας του Ισθμού θέλει περίπου 1 ώρα και 20 λεπτά ενώ με το πέραμα χρειαζόταν περίπου 5 λεπτά. Σκεφθείτε πόσο σημαντικό ήταν αυτό σε μια εποχή που δεν υπήρχαν αυτοκίνητα.

Το πατρικό μου σπίτι (στα Ίσθμια) είναι στην πλευρά της Στερεάς Ελλάδας και το νηπιαγωγείο ήταν (και ακόμη είναι) στην πλευρά της Πελλοπονήσου. Συνεπώς όταν ήμουν 5 χρονών ( είμαι 32 σήμερα) έπρεπε να διασχίζω τη Διώρυγα με το πέραμα δύο φορές κάθε μέρα. Τρομερή εμπειρία για ένα πεντάχρονο να διασχίζει την διώρυγα σε ένα περίεργο πλεούμενο που κινούνταν όχι με μηχανη αλλά με αλυσίδες. Μια σταθερή αλυσίδα στην δεξιά πλευρά του περάματος το κρατούσε στην σωστή θέση ενώ άλλη αλυσίδα στην αριστερή πλευρά το τραβούσε από τη μια πλευρά στην άλλη. (Από το 1960 μέχρι το 1980 για να κινηθεί το όλο σύστημα χρησιμοποιούνταν ηλεκτρισμός ενώ ποιο παλιά η όλη διαδικασία γινόταν χειροκίνητα (!!!) - κάποιος τραβούσε την αλυσίδα με τα χέρια).

Το πέραμα των Ισθμίων μπορούσε να μεταφέρει ένα αυτοκίνητο και περίπου 10 άτομα (αν θυμάμαι καλά) ενώ το αντίστοιχο της Ποσειδωνίας (που ήταν μεγαλύτερο) μέτέφερε δύο αυτοκίνητα (χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος) και περίπου 20 άτομα. Το ταξίδι διαρκούσε περίπου πέντε λεπτά και τα δρομολόγια ήταν συνεχή (κάθε 5-6 λεπτά).

Τουλάχιστον ένα από τα δύο περάματα υπάρχει μέχρι και σήμερα και χρησιμοπιείται ως βοηθητική πλατφόρμα στις εγκαταστάσεις της Διώρυγας στα Ίσθμια.

Αυτά προς το παρόν. Θα προσπαθήσω να βρώ κάποιες φωτογραφίες αν και είναι σχετικά δύσκολο. Ήταν τόσο συνηθισμένο για τους κατοίκους που δύσκολα κάποιος το θεωρούσε άξιο για φωτογράφηση.

----------


## PIANOMAN

ΦΙΛΕ THEOSTAM, Ειμαστε συνομιλικοι και παραθεριζα μικρος στα Ισθμια στη γιαγια και παππου.Θυμαμαι πολυ καλα το φερυ, οπως επισης που η αλυσιβα μου ειχε φαει και το νυχι του ποδιου οταν ημουν περιπου 7 χρονων! Οντως ηταν πολυ εντυπωσιακο για τα παιδια! Θα σημειωσω ακομα πως ηταν δωρεαν η διελευση, ηταν ξυλινο,τετραγωνο παραλληλογραμο (πακτωνας)επενδυμενο με λαμαρινα μπλε στα πλαγια και ειχε τεντα (καφενειου οχι πλοιου!). Ο χειριστης ηταν σε ενα κιοσκι στη μια πλευρα της διωρυγας και δουλευε εναν ντηζελοκινητηρα που γυρνουσε την αλυσιδα (η αλυσιδα εκανε κυκλο σε ενα ραουλο στην αλλη οχθη) η οποια χτυπουσε κατι κυλινδους που ηταν πανω στο φερρυ κι ετσι κινουταν αργα. Περριτο να σημειωσω πως η φασαρια που εκανε ηταν εκκωφαντικη.Οταν περνουσε πλοιο φουνταριζαν τις αλυσιδες στο βυθο. Υπηρχε και ενα μικρο μπαλκονακι μπλε στη κυρια οχθη που προβαλλε στη διωρυγα και χαζευες που το εχουν κοψει.Εχουν απομεινει τα ερειπεια απο το κιοσκι και τις τουαλετες, η δεστρα-τεντωτηρας της σταθερης αλυσιδας και η προβλητα βαθους 30 εκατοστων.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> η φώτο με το ferry είναι από τη δυτική άκρη της Διώρυγας (Ποσειδωνία). Στο παρακάτω link θα δείτε το δισέγγονο του ferry της φώτο κάπου στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1980.
> http://www.aedik.gr/gallery/. Η φωτό πάνω αριστερά δείχνει το τελικό στάδιο της εξέλιξης του συγκεκριμένου ferry (στην περιοχή ήταν γνωστό ως πέραμα).
> 
> Υπήρχαν δύο περάματα (sic ) ένα στο δυτικό άκρο (Ποσειδωνία) και ένα στο Ανατολικό (Ισθμια). Λειτουργούσαν από το 1893 μέχρι το 1986 όταν και αντικαταστάθηκαν με τις βυθιζόμενες γέφυρες που υπάρχουν μεχρι και σήμερα. Δυστυχώς η Διεύθυνση της Διώρυγας θεώρησε ότι το πέραμα ήταν μια άσχημη ανάμνηση του παρελθόντος και συνεπώς σήμερα πολύ λίγα μένουν για να το θυμίζουν (κάποια ερείπια δίπλα στην βυθιζόμενη γέφυρα των Ισθμίων).
> 
> Η χρησιμότητα τους ήταν πολύ μεγάλη για τους κατοίκους της περιοχής και ιδιαίτερα στα Ίσθμια (η Διώρυγα κόβει το χωριό στη μέση). Κάποιος για να πάει από την μία πλευρά της διώρυγας στην άλλη (με τα πόδια) μέσω της Γέφυρας του Ισθμού θέλει περίπου 1 ώρα και 20 λεπτά ενώ με το πέραμα χρειαζόταν περίπου 5 λεπτά. Σκεφθείτε πόσο σημαντικό ήταν αυτό σε μια εποχή που δεν υπήρχαν αυτοκίνητα.
> 
> ...



Φιλε Theostam

Εν πρωτοις καλως ηλθες στο Forum μας. Σε ευχαριστω ιδιαιτερα για ολες τις πληροφοριες σχετικα μ'αυτο το απιθανο ferry. Ολα τα στοιχεια που παρεθεσες ειναι παρα πολυ ενδιαφεροντα!  Ν

----------


## τοξοτης

> There are of course numerous postcards of the Canal of Corinth always with a ship or boat passing through it. Here are some chronologically
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28702
> 1918 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28703
> 1923? 
> 
> Some more postcards of the *Canal of Corinth* always with a ship or boat passing through it. 
> ...


 
Νίκο , εκτός λάθους, το πλοίο της 2ης φωτογραφίας πρέπει ναι είναι το SS KENKERRY , όπως φαίνεται πιο κάτω :

museum.gov.ns.ca/imagesns/html/20005.html

*SS Kenkerry in Corinth Canal (M75.101.3)**20005.tif* *Photo No:*MP18.368.1*Collection:*Maritime Museum of the Atlantic*Photographer:**Date Taken:*01 Jan, 1935*Description:*S.S. Kenkerry lost in 1935 at Black Rock, Nova Scotia in Corinth Canal.*Subject:*SHIPWRECKS*Coverage:*
(Geographic)CANADA; NOVA SCOTIA *Digital File:*20005.tif 
TIFF format, Grayscale
300 dpi, 05.80 Mb
Landscape (12.5 x 08.3 in.)

----------


## τοξοτης

Από τις εργασίες  διάνοιξης του Ισθμού

http://www.korinthia.net/p/0056.jpg


Από τα εγκαίνια του Ισθμού.


http://users.kyk.sch.gr/athdimoger/i...ali_egenia.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλοι THEOSTAM και PΙΑΝΟΜΑΝ, χωρίς να έχω σχέση με την περιοχή πήγαινα συχνά στον Ισθμό και περνούσα απέναντι με το αυτοκίνητο έτσι για την πλάκα. Να συμπληρώσω και το ωραίο ταβερνάκι στα Ισθμια στη πλευρά της Πελοποννήσου με τα ψαράκια του. Να τρως ψαράκι και να περνάνε θηρία δίπλα σου τα καράβια.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Φίλοι THEOSTAM και PΙΑΝΟΜΑΝ, χωρίς να έχω σχέση με την περιοχή πήγαινα συχνά στον Ισθμό και περνούσα απέναντι με το αυτοκίνητο έτσι για την πλάκα. Να συμπληρώσω και το ωραίο ταβερνάκι στα Ισθμια στη πλευρά της Πελοποννήσου με τα ψαράκια του. Να τρως ψαράκι και να περνάνε θηρία δίπλα σου τα καράβια.


   Το ταβερνάκι αυτό που λες πράγματι γραφικό ( μάλλον η τοποθεσία είναι γραφική ) , *ΑΛΛΑ* με το ίδιο λάδι τηγάνιζε όλο τον Κορινθιακό.
Μια φορά πριν χρόνια που καθίσαμε να φάμε τα ψαράκια του αυτά ήταν μαύρα από το πολυτηγανισμένο λάδι.
Εκτός αν υπήρχε και άλλο ταβερνάκι στην περιοχή Ίσθμια και το μπερδεύω

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Οπως τα λες ήταν τοξότη. Εκτός αν ήταν υπό.....άλλη διεύθυνση.

----------


## theostam

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

το ταβερνάκι που λέτε ήταν αυτό που είναι στην δεξιά πλευρά όπως κοιτάμε από την πλευρά της Στερεάς Ελλάδας προς την 
Πελοπόννησο. Έχει κλείσει εδώ και δύο χρόνια περίπου επειδή οι διοκτήτες του βγήκαν σε σύνταξη. 
Τον τελευταίο καιρό δεν είναι καλά τα πράγματα για τη βυθιζόμενη γέφυρα στα ϊσθμια. Κάποια υποχώρηση στα θεμέλια της δεν επιτρέπει τη διέλευση αυτοκινήτων από τη γέφυρα. Μόνο πεζοί επιτρέπεται να τη χρησιμοποιούν.
Ας ελπίσουμε ότι δε θα περάσει πολύ καιρός μέχρι να εξασφαλισθούν τα απαραίτητα κεφάλαια για την επισκευή κτλ. 

Ευχαριστώ

Θοδωρής Σταματίου

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Περνωντας τον Ισθμο 1927. Απο το Ιστορικο Φωτογραφικο Αρχειο της ΕΡΤ

Corinth 1927.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Τελικά νομίζω ότι η ΕΡΤ έχει καταπληκτικό αρχείο με υπέροχες συλλογές όπως αυτή του κ. ΠΟΥΛΙΔΟΥ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ..........
> 
> *Canal of Corinth* in the 1950s. is this _Miaoulis_?
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30998
> 
> *........
> *


I have a better version now

Corinth.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Παιρνοντας τον Ισθμο 1927. Απο το Ιστορικο Φωτογραφικο Αρχειο της ΕΡΤ
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67034


Ο κατεστραμμενος Ισθμος της Κορινθου απο ενα φιλμ της γαλλικης ΙΝΑ του Απριλιου 1941 (προερχομενο απο την Γερμανοκρατουμενη Δημοκρατια του Βισυ)

Corinth.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ο κατεστραμμενος Ισθμος της Κορινθου απο ενα φιλμ της γαλλικης ΙΝΑ του Απριλιου 1941 (προερχομενο απο την Γερμανοκρατουμενη Δημοκρατια του Βισυ)
> 
> Corinth.jpg


*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εκπληκτικη παρτ ποσταλ του Ισθμου (αγνωστης χρονολογιας). Αφιερωμενη στον _τοξοτης_ και τον _theostam

_Corinth.jpg

----------


## theostam

Καλημέρα,

ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την αφιέρωση στη φωτογραφία της Διώρυγας. Πρέπει να είναι τραβηγμένη αρκετά χρόνια πριν από τον Β'ΠΠ. Δεν υπάρχουν στη φωτογραφία τα κενά στα πλαϊνά της Διώρυγας που δημιουργήθηκαν από τις καταστροφές του 1944.

Επίσης δεν φαίνετα να υπάρχουν και ανάλογα σημάδια από τις καταπτόσεις του 1926 (?). Επίσης τα πέτρινα κριπιδώματα είναι σε πάρα πολύ καλή κατάσταση. Συνεπώς η φωτογραφία μπορεί να είναι τραβηγμένη ακόμη και πριν από τον Α' ΠΠ.

Ευχαριστώ

Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλή Χρονιά

Θοδωρής Σταματίου

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την αφιέρωση στη φωτογραφία της Διώρυγας. Πρέπει να είναι τραβηγμένη αρκετά χρόνια πριν από τον Β'ΠΠ. Δεν υπάρχουν στη φωτογραφία τα κενά στα πλαϊνά της Διώρυγας που δημιουργήθηκαν από τις καταστροφές του 1944.
> 
> Επίσης δεν φαίνετα να υπάρχουν και ανάλογα σημάδια από τις καταπτόσεις του 1926 (?). Επίσης τα πέτρινα κριπιδώματα είναι σε πάρα πολύ καλή κατάσταση. Συνεπώς η φωτογραφία μπορεί να είναι τραβηγμένη ακόμη και πριν από τον Α' ΠΠ.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ
> 
> Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλή Χρονιά
> ...



Ευχαριστω πολυ Θοδωρη και συμφωνω απολυτα με την χρονολογηση σου. Μου κανει εντυπωση η καθαροτητα της φωτογραφιας και το _χρωμα_. Καταληγω στο συμπερασμα οτι ειχε παρθει απο Γερμανο τουριστα. Οι Γερμανοι ειχαν πολυ ανεπτυγμενη τεχνολογια στην φωτογραφια.   Καλη χρονια  Ν

----------


## τοξοτης

Νίκο , εκπληκτικής ομορφιάς η καρτ ποστάλ που ανέβασες , δεδομένου του πότε τραβήχτηκε.
Οσον αφορά τη Γερμανική τεχνολογία δε μπορώ παρά να συμφωνήσω.
Οι φακοί / κρύσταλλα *C*arl-Zeiss θεωρούνται εδώ και πολλά πολλά χρόνια αν όχι οι καλύτεροι (που για μένα είναι) από τους καλύτερους φακούς.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Χαρτης της περιοχης του 1908! Απο τον οδηγο Baedeker 1908 της προσωπικης μου συλλογης

Corinth.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ο Ισθμος της Κορινθου απο μια διαφορετικη γωνια.... 1918;

Canale.jpg

----------


## theostam

Καλησπέρα,

συγκρίνοντας την φωτογραφία με την σημερινή κατάσταση τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά είναι ίδια. Ο δρόμος στο αριστερό μέρος της φωτογραφίας είναι ο ίδιος και μάλιστα και το τοιχείο στην δεξιά πλευρά του δρόμου είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο και σήμερα. Στην δεξιά πλευρά του δρόμου (μετά την δεξιά στροφή) σήμερα μπορεί κανείς να δεί το σχολικό κτίριο των Ισθμίων-Καλαμακίου. Με δεδομένο ότι το πρώτο σχολείο (ενσωματωμένο στο σημερινό κτίριο) κατασκευάστηκε την δεκαετία του 1930 μπορούμε να υποθέσουμε ότι η φωτογραφία είναι παλιότερη. Επίσης δεν είναι εμφανείς στη φωτογραφία και οι οχυρώσεις της Διώρυγας (κατασκευάστηκαν επίσης πριν τον 2ο ΠΠ.) Κάποια από τα κτίρια που φαίνονται στο βάθος στην αριστερή πλευρά της εικόνας υπάρχουν ακόμη και σήμερα. 

Εντύπωσιακή είναι η κεραία που βρίσκεται δίπλα στο κτίριο της διοίκησης της διώρυγας. Σε φωτογραφικό λευκώμα (εκδιδόμενο από τοπικό σύλλογο) διάβασα ότι ο σεισμός του 1920 κατέστρεψε εντελώς τις εγκαταστάσεις επικοινωνίας της Κορίνθου με τον έξω κόσμο. Τα πρώτα νέα για την καταστροφή έφτασαν στην Αθήνα μέσω του ραδιοτηλέγραφικού σταθμού Ισθμίας. Μάλλον η κεραία πρέπει να είναι μέρος του συγκεκριμένου σταθμού.

Το λευκό κτήριο στη δεξιά πλευρά της Διώρυγας υπάρχει και σήμερα. Έχει μετατραπεί σε ταβέρνα (για την οποία δεν ακούστηκαν κολακευτικά σχόλια σε προηγούμενα post...  :Smile: ) από τη δεκαετία του 1960. Τα δύο-τρία τελευταία χρόνια παραμένει κλειστό λόγω συνταξιοδότησης των ιδιοκτητών.

Παραθέτω  liks - που είχα ανεβάσει παλιότερα σε σχετικό forum - με δύο φωτογραφίες της ίδιας περιοχής αμέσως μετά το 2ο Π.Π. Οι φωτογραφίες προέρχονται από το αρχείο του περιοδικού Life. Η μία από τις δύο φωτογραφίες (αυτή με τους δύο στρατιώτες και τον χάρτη) είναι τραβηγμένη σχεδόν από το ίδιο σημείο με αυτή του κ. Πέππα (αλλά με διαφορετική οπτική γωνία).
http://www.life.com/image/50862551
http://www.life.com/image/50863461


Παρατηρείστε επίσης μια σημαντική διαφορά. Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία δεν υπάρχει η προβλήτα της διώρυγας ούτε το κρηπίδομα μπροστά από το λευκό κτήριο στην αριστερή πλευρά της φωτογραφίας (η προβλήτα και το κρηπίδομα του λευκού κτιρίου υπάρχουν σε αυτή τη μορφή ακόμη και σήμερα).

Την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφία από το ίδιο σημείο για να μπορέσουμε να συγκρίνουμε τις διαφορές.

Ευχαριστώ,

Θοδωρής

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παρα πανω εχουμε δει διαφορες φωτογραφιες του μικρου πορθμειου στην αρχη του ισθμου.   Εδω παρουσιαζω δυο καρτ ποσταλ απο τον ΕΛΙΑ. Η πρωτη ειναι γνωστη (και ασπρομαυρη). Η δευτερη αγνωστη μεχρι τωρα.

Αφιερωμενες στον φιλο  theostam

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (ΕΛΙΑ, http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Corinth 1900s.JPG

Corinth 1910.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το φιλμ αυτο της ΙΝΑ  http://ha.ina.fr/economie-et-societe...rinthe.fr.html αναφερεται στον ισθμο της Κορινθου. Ειναι μονο 8 λεπτα αλλα δειχνει πολλα ενδιαφεροντα

1. Διαφορα πλοια που περνανε τον ισθμο το 1948 (συμπεριλαμβανομενου και ενος της Adriatica)
2. Το παλιο τραμ του Πειραια απο τον σταθμο Λαρισσης στο Τελωνειο (το 1948 :Wink: 
3. Σπανιοτατο γερμανικο φιλμ που δειχνει πως "πεταξανε" τα βαγονια του τραινου στον Ισθμο οι Γερμανοι κατα την αποχωρηση τους απο την Ελλαδα το 1944!!!
4. Πολλα φορτηγα πλοια
5. Περασμα γνωστων πλοιων απο τον ισθμο (*Πινδος II* και *Λουσιντα*)
6. Το μικρο πορθμειο του ισθμου!!!




> Canal de Corinthe
> - 01/01/1954 - 10min09s
> 1 vues
> 
> Sur le port du Pir&#233;e , le voilier caboteur du capitaine Nikolas charge une cargaison de sucre, marchandise envoy&#233;e &#224; la Gr&#232;ce au titre du plan Marshall. Pour gagner Corfou, il emprunte le canal de Corinthe. La gestion du trafic du canal est assur&#233;e par les autorit&#233;s du port du Pir&#233;e et les agents de la compagnie du canal.Des reconstitutions et des images d'archives &#233;voquent l'histoire r&#233;cente : la destruction du canal pendant la retraite allemande en 1944 , ainsi que le travail de d&#233;blaiement men&#233; par les ing&#233;nieurs grecs et am&#233;ricains afin de r&#233;ouvrir le canal en 1948. (Fonds USIS)
> 
> G&#233;n&#233;rique
> r&#233;alisateur:
> Ferno, John ; Risi, Nelo
> ...


1.jpg
2.jpg
3.jpg
4.jpg
5.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πολυ ενδιαφερον βιντεο (1953) του Αγγλικου πολεμικου *Daring* που περναει τον ισθμο. Βλεπουμε περιπου 1 λεπτο (αρχιζοντας απο το 2:55)

Αργοτερα, βλεπουμε την Μαρινα του Κεντ (κορη του πριγκιπος Νικολαου, τριτου υιου του Γεωργιου του πρωτου) να μπαινει στο πλοιο ενω απεναντι φαινεται καποιο επιβατηγο που δεν μπορω να το αναγνωρισω

Βιντεο/φιλμ της Βρ  http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=59032

Corinth.jpg

----------


## theostam

Και τα δύο βίντεο είναι καταπληκτικά. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ κ. Πέππα!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το φιλμακι ειναι απο την περιοδο που Το Αγγλικο Α/Τ *Daring* ειχε συμμετοχη στην επιχειρηση βοηθειας προς τους σεισμοπαθεις απο τους   καταστροφικους σεισμους στα νησια του Ιονιου τον Αυγουστο του 1953. 
Ευχαριστουμε φιλε Nicholas.

----------


## τοξοτης

Για άλλη μια φορά φίλε Νίκο με έκανες να μη βρίσκω λόγια για τα ιστορικής σημασίας στοιχεία που παρουσίασες.
Πάντως παρουσίαζε εσύ (και όποιος άλλος μπορεί να μας παρουσιάζει τέτοια στοιχεία )  και ας μένω άφωνος εγώ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μας εκπλησει ολο και πιο πολυ ο φιλος απο τις ΗΠΑ nicholas peppas με τα διαμαντια που ανεβαζει

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αφου υπαρχει ενδιαφερον για τετοια βιντεο και φιλμ του ισθμου της Κορινθου, προσφερω εδω ωρισμενα.

1.    *Βιντεο της βιβλιοθηκης της ΙΝΑ* http://ha.ina.fr/histoire-et-conflit...tistes.fr.html απο την *καταληψη του ισθμου της Κορινθου απο γερμανους αλεξιπτωτιστες τον Απριλιο 1941*.   Το φιλμ εχει εκδοθει απο την γαλλικη κυβερνηση του Βισυ και επομενως ειναι φιλογερμανικο και αντιαγγλικο.

Βλεπετε στο φιλμ τον ισθμο και καταλαβαινετε την δυναμη του γερμανικου στρατου και *πως κατεστρεψαν την γεφυρα μεσα σε μια μερα*!!!

145.jpg

2.    *Βιντεο της βιβλιοθηκης της ΙΝΑ* http://ha.ina.fr/video/CPA79053132/les-hommes-de-la-mer.fr.html με τον τιτλο _L' histoire de la marine_. Σημασια για μας οτι τα πρωτα δυο λεπτα ειναι απο μια πτηση ενος αεροπλανου πανω απο τον ισθμο!!!  Το φιλμ εχει ημερομηνια 12 Απριλιου 1979!.

3. Σπανιο φιλμ απο την βιβλιοθηκη  του Institut National de l'Audiovisuel  (ΙΝΑ) απο τις 9 Μαιου 1959
http://ha.ina.fr/video/CPF86642658/mediterranee.fr.html

Απο το προγραμμα  Voyage sans passeport με τον Gilles Simon και την Ir&#232;ne Chagneau.

Περιλαμβανει απιθανα πλαβα απο διαφορα μερη της Ελλαδος.  Δειτε το με την ησυχια σας

•    ΙΣΘΜΟΣ ΚΟΡΙΝΘΟΥ 3:15 μεχρι 3:55

C26.jpg

----------


## theostam

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα, 
προσθέτω δύο φωτογραφίες του Ισθμού (από την πλευρά των Ισθμίων). Η πρώτη είναι τραβηγμένη από εμένα τον Ιούνιο απλά για να μπορέσουμε να τη συγκρίνουμε με την αντίστοιχη φωτογραφία που είχε δημοσιεύσει παραπάνω ο κ. Ν. Πέππας. Παρατηρείστε ότι σήμερα η περιοχή είναι καταπράσινη . Μάλλον αυτό πρέπει να οφείλεται στο ότι η περιοχή ήταν οχυρωμένη και σε περίπτωση πολέμου η βλάστηση θα λειτουργούσε ως εμπόδιο ή μήπως κάνω λάθος;

IMG_0264.JPG 

Η δεύτερη φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το φωτογραφικό αρχείο του ΕΛΙΑ. Μπορούμε να δούμε σε αυτή το περίφημο πέραμα των Ισθμίων το 1926. Η μόνη του διαφορά με το αντίστοιχο πέραμα που λειτουργούσε μέχρι το 1986 ήταν η τέντα που εξασφάλιζε σκιά στους επιβαίνοντες καθώς και η κίνηση με δύο αλυσίδες αντί για μία. Μέχρι και την δεκαετία του 1950 το πορθμείο ήταν χειροκίνητο, δηλαδή κάποιοι τραβούσαν την αλυσίδα από την ακτή. Κάποια στιγμή μετά το 1955 (ή το 1960 (?)) χρησιμοποιήθηκε ηλεκτρισμός για την κίνηση του περάματος. 

untitled2.jpg

Η φωτογραφίες είναι αφιερωμένες στον κ. Ν. Πέππα μαζί με τις ευχές μου για καλή ανάρρωση.

Τις επόμενες εβδομάδες σας ετοιμάζω μία έκπληξη μετά από μια πρόσφατη ανακάλυψη μου....δε θα πω τίποτα άλλο προς το παρόν.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα, 
> προσθέτω δύο φωτογραφίες του Ισθμού (από την πλευρά των Ισθμίων). Η πρώτη είναι τραβηγμένη από εμένα τον Ιούνιο απλά για να μπορέσουμε να τη συγκρίνουμε με την αντίστοιχη φωτογραφία που είχε δημοσιεύσει παραπάνω ο κ. Ν. Πέππας. Παρατηρείστε ότι σήμερα η περιοχή είναι καταπράσινη . Μάλλον αυτό πρέπει να οφείλεται στο ότι η περιοχή ήταν οχυρωμένη και σε περίπτωση πολέμου η βλάστηση θα λειτουργούσε ως εμπόδιο ή μήπως κάνω λάθος;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 115715 
> 
> Η δεύτερη φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το φωτογραφικό αρχείο του ΕΛΙΑ. Μπορούμε να δούμε σε αυτή το περίφημο πέραμα των Ισθμίων το 1926. Η μόνη του διαφορά με το αντίστοιχο πέραμα που λειτουργούσε μέχρι το 1986 ήταν η τέντα που εξασφάλιζε σκιά στους επιβαίνοντες καθώς και η κίνηση με δύο αλυσίδες αντί για μία. Μέχρι και την δεκαετία του 1950 το πορθμείο ήταν χειροκίνητο, δηλαδή κάποιοι τραβούσαν την αλυσίδα από την ακτή. Κάποια στιγμή μετά το 1955 (ή το 1960 (?)) χρησιμοποιήθηκε ηλεκτρισμός για την κίνηση του περάματος. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 115713
> 
> ...



Θοδωρη

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ για την παρα πανω φωτογραφια και την συγκριση της με την υπ αριθμον 31 του θεματος αυτου. Πολυ αποκαλυπτικες διαφορες...

Η αναρρωση παει καλα και ευχαριστω για τις ευχες.

Μ' αυτη την ευκαιρια, κοιταξε τον ηλεκτρονικο φακελλο μου για το θεμα και απεφασισα να ανεβασω κια αλλες φωτογραφιες, καρτποσταλ η αποκομματα εφημεριδων για το ιδιο θεμα

Αφιερωμενα στον φιλο _theostam_ που αγαπαει την περιοχη γυρω απο τον Ισθμο...

Πρωτα απο ολα, μια ακομη φωτογραφια του γνωστου πορθμειου (που δυστυχως δεν ξερω απο που ηλθε στα χερια μου). Πρεπει να ειναι πολυ παλια...

Corinth Perama.jpg


Μετα, μια ανακοινωση/διαφημιση της εταιρειας που εκανε τον Ισθμο το 1893 απο το  Bleghini Annuaire που εκδοθηκε στο Τορινο το 1894

64b Canal Corinth AB.jpg

Και τωρα δυο καρτ ποσταλ απο την παλαιοτερη συλλογη μου...

Corinth1.jpg

Corinth2.jpg

Νικος Πεππας

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και εδω προσθετω δυο ακομη καρτ ποσταλ. Το πρωτο πλοιο ειναι το _La Palma_. Για το δευτερο δεν ξερω

Corinth4.jpg

Corinth0.jpg

ΝΑΠ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφια απο την Διωρυγα της Κορινθου το 1930
Απο το Τουρκικο  http://urun.gittigidiyor.com/

Corinth 1930.jpg

Διωρυξ της Κορινθου  1895

Corinth 1895.jpg
Απο το βιβλιο  Earl of Cavan, With the yacht and camera in eastern waters, Samson, Low, Marston, London 1897

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Θοδωρη
> 
> Ευχαριστουμε πολυ για την παρα πανω φωτογραφια και την συγκριση της με την υπ αριθμον 31 του θεματος αυτου. Πολυ αποκαλυπτικες διαφορες...
> 
> Η αναρρωση παει καλα και ευχαριστω για τις ευχες.
> 
> Μ' αυτη την ευκαιρια, κοιταξε τον ηλεκτρονικο φακελλο μου για το θεμα και απεφασισα να ανεβασω κια αλλες φωτογραφιες, καρτποσταλ η αποκομματα εφημεριδων για το ιδιο θεμα
> 
> Αφιερωμενα στον φιλο _theostam_ που αγαπαει την περιοχη γυρω απο τον Ισθμο...
> ...


Στην κάτω φωτογραφία Νικόλα είναι το the Azur που περνάει τον Ισθμό.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στην κάτω φωτογραφία Νικόλα είναι το the *Azur* που περνάει τον Ισθμό.


Ευχαριστω!

----------


## theostam

Καλησπέρα,

αναζητώντας στοιχεία σχετικά με το ναυάγιο του ιταλικού φορτηγού VESTA τον Οκτώβριο του 1944 στον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου ανακάλυψα μια σειρά από φωτογραφίες στο δυκτυακό χώρο του Australian War Memorial.

Η φωτογραφίες του Ισθμού κυρίως προέρχονται από την αποχώρηση των Αυστραλών, Νεοζηλανδών και Βρεττανών Συμμάχων την ¶νοιξη του 1941 καθώς και από την περίοδο αμέσως μετά την απελευθέρωση (10/44).

Για αρχή όμως παραθέτω links από τον 1ο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο καθώς και τις σχετικές σημειώσεις.

H.M.A.S. "PARRAMATTA" PASSING THROUGH THE CORINTH CANAL ON HER WAY TO GREECE, FOR DOCKING, ON 1918-10-02. (DONATED BY MR. P.C. SLAUGHTER.)

http://cas.awm.gov.au/item/J03211

http://cas.awm.gov.au/item/J03212


An unidentified ship is visible at the far end of the waterway. The destroyers HMAS Huon and HMAS Warrego passed through this canal while taking the Greek Premier Eleutherios Venizelos and his entourage, who had been attending a conference of the Allies in London, back to Athens.

http://cas.awm.gov.au/item/EN0367 


Επιστρέφοντας τώρα στο 2ο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο, παραθέτω μια σειρά από links από την περίοδο της υποχώρησης του Βρεττανικού Εκστρατευτικού Σώματος.

http://cas.awm.gov.au/item/069875

http://cas.awm.gov.au/item/069876


Τα δύο links που ακολουθούν παρουσιάζουν αεροφωτογραφίες με τις καταστροφές του Ισθμού κατά την αποχώρηση των Γερμανών (Οκτώβριος 1944).

http://cas.awm.gov.au/item/SUK13344

http://cas.awm.gov.au/item/MED1924


Τα παρακάτω links περιέχουν φωτογραφίες της περιόδου 1944-1945.

http://cas.awm.gov.au/item/130792

http://cas.awm.gov.au/item/130796
(Σημείωση: Το συγκεκριμένο κτίριο το έχουμε δει σε φωτογραφίες από διάφορες χρονικές περιόδους του Ισθμού. Υπάρχει ακόμη και σήμερα και λειτουργεί ως εστιατόριο).

http://cas.awm.gov.au/item/130797

http://cas.awm.gov.au/item/130799

http://cas.awm.gov.au/item/130800
(Σημείωση: Το κτίριο στη μέση της φωτογραφίας υπάρχει και σήμερα (Οι παλιοί το γνωρίζουν ως το κτίριο της Λέσχης). Για μια περίοδο στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1980 στέγαζε το Νηπιαγωγείο της (τότε) κοινότητας Ισθμίων. Ο γράφων πέρασε αξέχαστες στιγμές ως πεντάχρονος στο συγκεκριμένο κτίριο και έμεινε έκπληκτος όταν το είδε σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία. Δεν γνώριζα ότι είναι τόσο παλιό.)   :Smile: 

http://cas.awm.gov.au/item/SUK13345

http://cas.awm.gov.au/item/SUK13346

Ευχαριστώ,

Θοδωρής

ΥΓ. Ο δυκτυακός χώρος του Australian War Memorial περιέχει πλήθος φωτογραφιών από την Ελλάδα των δύο παγκοσμίων πολέμων. Είναι πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες τόσο οι φωτογραφίες από τον Μούδρο (βάση των Αγγλογάλλων στον 1ο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο κατά τη διάρκεια της αποτυχημένης επιχειρήσης στα Δαρδανέλια, για παράδειγμα εδώ έχουμε το Olympic, το αδερφάκι του Titanic στο Μούδρο http://cas.awm.gov.au/item/A01412 ) όσο και φωτογραφίες του Πειραία από το 1941 και το 1945. Οι φωτογραφίες του βομβαρδισμού του Πειραία είναι πραγματικά συγκλονιστικές.

ΥΓ. Όλα τα παραπάνω είναι αφιερωμένα στους κκ. Νικόλα Πέππα και Ellinis

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Για τους φιλους του Ισθμου, ιδιως τον _theostam_, τρεις φωτογραφιες απο τευχη του National Geographic.

Η πρωτη απο το 1915, η δευτερη απο το 1931 (ποιο ειναι το πλοιο :Wink:  και η τριτη απο το 1949 με το *ΒαρβαραΤσεπα* (μετεπειτα *Ανδρος*) να περναει


Corinth 1915.jpg

Corinth 1931.jpg

Corinth2 1949.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μικρο βιντεο του 1950 με σκηνες απο την διωρυγα της Κορινθου

http://www.criticalpast.com/video/65...rican-machines

K1.jpgK2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο το Περαμα του ισθμου της Κορινθου  24 Ιουλιου 1926

19260724 Corinth.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σποτάρετε....το λάθος. Μάλλον άσχετος ο φωτογράφος που "πείραξε" την φωτογραφία.


Ισθμός.jpg
πηγή Navi&Armatori

----------


## Express Pigasos

Το ειδα και εγω εχθες...ειναι τραγικο το λαθος..και καποιος ειπε οταν την ανεβασα στο fb πως ειναι και το τραινο λαθος!  :Razz:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Το ειδα και εγω εχθες...ειναι τραγικο το λαθος..και καποιος ειπε οταν την ανεβασα στο fb πως ειναι και το τραινο λαθος!


Δεν το είχα προσέξει όντως, και το τραίνο είναι λάθος. Οι Ωτομοτρίς της Πελοποννήσου είχαν συνήθως δύο βαγόνια και πιθανά 1-2 πρόσθετα. Ποτέ όμως δεν είχαν τόσα βαγόνια.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Δεν το είχα προσέξει όντως, και το τραίνο είναι λάθος. Οι Ωτομοτρίς της Πελοποννήσου είχαν συνήθως δύο βαγόνια και πιθανά 1-2 πρόσθετα. Ποτέ όμως δεν είχαν τόσα βαγόνια.



  Απ΄όσο θυμάμαι πολύ καλά τα λες , ίσως ίσως και το τέταρτο βαγόνι να έμπαινε σε εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις.

Μήπως ακούει ο Akis Dionysis να μας διαφωτίσει??????

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φιλε _τοξοτη_

Αυτα τα δυο σπανια αρθρα ειναι αφιερωμένα  σε σενα... Απο το _Αστυ_ των Αθηνων στις _2 Ιουλιου 1893._

18930702 Διωρυξ Κορινθου 1 Αστυ.jpg
18930702 Διωρυξ Κορινθου 2 Αστυ.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

*Nicolas,
Definitely, this is not Miaoulis. The bow is round without Nomikos brand.
The general design is heavy but not elegant like the four italians sister-ships.
It should be easy to identify this boat by devoting a little time.
Kind regards.
Jean-Francois@Paris.fr*




> I have a better version now
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67199

----------


## Ellinis

JF, it is most probably an Adriatica vessel. Could be the FRANCESCO MOROSINI. The tug is TITAN owned by the Corinth Canal Co.

----------


## Gallos952

*Aris, It could be Barletta by Adriatica running around from 1956 to 1962.
I think so with the mast and the front windows very likelife with the previous
picture. She was scrapped in 1963 after a 32 years life since 1931. 
Kind regards.
JF*

Barletta Adriatica.jpg

Barletta Disarmed 1963.jpg




> JF, it is most probably an Adriatica vessel. Could be the FRANCESCO MOROSINI. The tug is TITAN owned by the Corinth Canal Co.

----------


## Ellinis

The superstructure arrangement seems identical to BARLETTA but BARLETTA had a higher forecastle with portholes that I can't see in the other photo.

----------


## Gallos952

*May be, Aris. Let's look ahead to find the real 
answer to the current question.
Here is another cruising view of the ship.
Kalo kyriaki.*
JF

Barletta Adriatica.jpg

----------


## gimbozo

Οι λάτρεις του θέματος να σπεύσουν στο youtube όπου θα βρούν την ταινία "Κοντσέρτο για Πολυβόλα" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBRV-IPnX-4. Από το 05.33 και μετά υπάρχει ένα χορταστικό πεντάλεπτο γυρισμενο ακριβώς στο ένα από τα περάματα που αναφέρετε, όπου μάλιστα βλέπουμε το περαμα σε δράση. Το κερασάκι στην τούρτα είναι το πέρασμα ενός μεγαλοπρεπούς πλοίου (Venus) σε απόσταση αναπνοής από τους πρωταγωνιστές.






> Καλημέρα,
> 
> η φώτο με το ferry είναι από τη δυτική άκρη της Διώρυγας (Ποσειδωνία). Στο παρακάτω link θα δείτε το δισέγγονο του ferry της φώτο κάπου στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1980.
> http://www.aedik.gr/gallery/. Η φωτό πάνω αριστερά δείχνει το τελικό στάδιο της εξέλιξης του συγκεκριμένου ferry (στην περιοχή ήταν γνωστό ως πέραμα).
> 
> Υπήρχαν δύο περάματα (sic ) ένα στο δυτικό άκρο (Ποσειδωνία) και ένα στο Ανατολικό (Ισθμια). Λειτουργούσαν από το 1893 μέχρι το 1986 όταν και αντικαταστάθηκαν με τις βυθιζόμενες γέφυρες που υπάρχουν μεχρι και σήμερα. Δυστυχώς η Διεύθυνση της Διώρυγας θεώρησε ότι το πέραμα ήταν μια άσχημη ανάμνηση του παρελθόντος και συνεπώς σήμερα πολύ λίγα μένουν για να το θυμίζουν (κάποια ερείπια δίπλα στην βυθιζόμενη γέφυρα των Ισθμίων).
> 
> Η χρησιμότητα τους ήταν πολύ μεγάλη για τους κατοίκους της περιοχής και ιδιαίτερα στα Ίσθμια (η Διώρυγα κόβει το χωριό στη μέση). Κάποιος για να πάει από την μία πλευρά της διώρυγας στην άλλη (με τα πόδια) μέσω της Γέφυρας του Ισθμού θέλει περίπου 1 ώρα και 20 λεπτά ενώ με το πέραμα χρειαζόταν περίπου 5 λεπτά. Σκεφθείτε πόσο σημαντικό ήταν αυτό σε μια εποχή που δεν υπήρχαν αυτοκίνητα.
> 
> ...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το 2005 (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) με ένα φίλο απο την Κόρινθο είχαμε επισκευτεί τον τότε διευθυντή της Περίανδρος Α.Ε κύριο Ζησιμόπουλο Γιώργο που μου έδωσε μερικές φωτο απο το αρχείο του Ισθμού και τον ευχαριστώ.
Στην πρώτη το πέραμα με τα κάρα και στη δεύτερη ο Ισθμός όταν κατασκευαζόταν. 
Ελπίζω στα πολλά link που υπάρχουν να μην τις έχετε ξανα δείξει. Θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλες.

ΙΣΘΜΟΣ 023.jpgΙΣΘΜΟΣ 024.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο αγνωστες μεχρι τωρα φωτογραφιες απο τον Ισθμο της Κορινθου, και οι δυο απο την Εθνικη Βιβλιοθηκη της Αυστραλιας

Η πρωτη χρονολογειται 1920-30.
Corinth canal 1.jpg

Η δευτερη 5 Σεπτεμβριου 1945
Corinth canal 2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φιλε Τοξοτη

Το φιλμ ειναι οι Σιλουεττες του 1967 του Κωστη Ζωη με την Περη Ποραβου και τον Νικηφορο Νανερη. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjNUTw6WoHI  Και οπως βλεπω τα πρωτα 20-25 λεπτα νομιζω οτι ειναι παραξενο ντονυμανταιρ η ταξιδιωτικο εργο.  Οι σκηνες στην παλια εθνικη οδο (Αθηνων) Ελευσινος- Κορινθου, στην ΚΑκια Σκαλα κλπ ειναι οπως τις αφησα προ 45ετιας.  Και οι σκηνες πανω στην γεφυρα του ισθμου μου θυμιζουν ακριβως την ιδια εκδρομη το 1965... Απιθανο deja vue.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια καρτ ποστάλ του Ισθμού φαίνεται δεμένο στον λιμενίσκο στα Ίσθμια και ένα μικρό ρυμουλκό (στον κόκκινο κύκλο).
Είναι το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ που αποκτήθηκε από την Εταιρία Ισθμού Κορινθού το 1964 και παρέμεινε στην ιδιοκτησία της ως το 1998 ρυμουλκώντας τα πλοία που περνάγανε τον Ισθμό. Τα ρυμουλκά του ισθμού είναι ένα μέρος της ιστορίας του που ελάχιστα έχει αποτυπωθεί και είναι κρίμα μιας και ορισμένα από αυτά είχαν ξεχωριστή ιστορία αλλά και μεγάλη προσφορά επί δεκαετίες.

corinth tug.jpg

Όπως μαρτυράει κα το χαρακτηριστικό του σουλούπι, το σκάφος είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1944 στα Consolidated Shipbuilding Corp της Νεας Υόρκης ως ST 756 για τις ανάγκες του αμερικανικού στρατού. Παρόμοια είχαν δωθεί μεταπολεμικά στον ΟΔΙΣΥ που τα διέθεσε σε ιδιώτες και άλλα είχαν δωθεί στο Π.Ν. 

Το 1998 το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ το αγόρασε η Sierra Cia Naviera y Comercial SA και ύψωσε σημαία Ονδούρας αλλάζοντας το όνομα του σε FOULI. Ο ρόλος του μάλλον ήταν ύποπτος μιας και σύντομα κατασχέθηκε στην Κάρυστο όπου έμεινε παροπλισμένο γύρω στα δέκα χρόνια. Εκεί το πέτυχα το 2006 οπότε και οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες.

P6060123.jpg P6070131.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A wonderful photo from the Corinth Canal (from Ebay).

Corinth.jpg

----------


## theostam

Καλησπέρα σε όλους μετά από πάρα πολύ καιρό (και ενώ στο μεταξύ έχω γίνει πατέρας δισ.)

βρήκα την ακόλουθη φωτογραφία από το πέραμα των Ισθμίων στα φωτογραφικά αρχεία του Μουσείου Μπενάκη (ΜΜ): http://www.benaki.gr/eMP-Collection/...p=F&sp=T&sp=24

Την παραθέτω ως link γιατί δεν θέλω να δημιουργηθεί κάποιο ζήτημα με τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Φωτογράφος είναι ο Ι. Λάμπρου ενώ αναγράφεται ότι η φωτογραφία είναι του 1938. 

Το πέραμα είναι (μάλλον) το ίδιο με αυτό που ήταν σε χρήση μέχρι το 1986. Είτε επέζησε του πολέμου και μετά τη δεκαετία του 1960 του προσέθεσαν και μια τέντα είτε μετά τον Β'ΠΠ κατασκεύασαν ένα πανομοιότυπο. Παρατηρείστε ότι ένα άτομο επάνω στο πέραμα είναι σε κίνηση, χρησιμοποιώντας μια διάταξη τροχαλιών και αλυσίδων (λεγόταν στρόντζος ή κάπως έτσι από τους ντόπιους) έθετε σε κίνηση το μικρό πλεούμενο. Κάποια στιγμή την δεκαετία του 1960 (ή 1970) από χειροκίνητο το πέραμα έγινε ηλεκτροκίνητο.

IMG_1750.jpg

Παραπάνω παραθέτω μια δική μου φωτογραφία από πρόσφατο αθλητική διοργάνωση στη διώρυγα. Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη περίπου από το ίδιο σημείο με την αντίστοιχη του ΜΜ. Πλέον σε εκείνο το σημείο βρίσκεται ο ένας από τους δύο πυλώνες της βυθιζόμενης γέφυρας. Επειδή είναι σε μεγαλύτερο ύψος και μερικά μέτρα προς το εσωτερικό της διώρυγας σε σχέση με το σημείο της λήψης του ΜΜ δεν φαίνεται το κτίσμα που εμφανίζεται στην λήψη ΜΜ στην αριστερή πλευρά της διώρυγας.

Παρατηρείστε όμως μια διαφορά. Στο μέσο περίπου της δικής μου φωτογραφίας, στην αριστερή πλευρά φαίνεται η άκρη ενός άσπρου μαντρότοιχου. Πρόκειται για μέρος οχυρωματικού περιβόλου οχυρού του Β' ΠΠ. Γιατί αυτό δεν φαίνεται και στη φωτογραφία του ΜΜ; Δεν είναι δυνατό να κρύβεται από ανάχωμα ή κάτι άλλο γιατί αυτό θα άλλαζε σημαντικά την εικόνα. Είναι δυνατό η οχύρωση να μην είχε ολοκληρωθεί πριν από τον Β' ΠΠ; Μήπως προστέθηκε αργότερα από τους Γερμανούς ή μήπως η φωτογραφία είναι προγενέστερη του 1938; Το οχυρό είναι αδύνατο να προστέθηκε μετά τον ΒΆΠΠ γιατί η χρησιμότητα τέτοιου είδους εγκαταστάσεων μηδενίστηκε από τις εξελίξεις στα οπλικά συστήματα.

Η φωτογραφία είναι αφιερωμένη στον Nicholas Peppas, Ellinis  και Toxotis.

ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Φιλε Τοξοτη
> 
> Το φιλμ ειναι οι Σιλουεττες του 1967 του Κωστη Ζωη με την Περη Ποραβου και τον Νικηφορο Νανερη. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjNUTw6WoHI  Και οπως βλεπω τα πρωτα 20-25 λεπτα νομιζω οτι ειναι παραξενο ντονυμανταιρ η ταξιδιωτικο εργο.  Οι σκηνες στην παλια εθνικη οδο (Αθηνων) Ελευσινος- Κορινθου, στην ΚΑκια Σκαλα κλπ ειναι οπως τις αφησα προ 45ετιας.  Και οι σκηνες πανω στην γεφυρα του ισθμου μου θυμιζουν ακριβως την ιδια εκδρομη το 1965... Απιθανο deja vue.



Ωραίο το ντοκουμέντο που ξέθαψες.  Πρόκειται για παντελώς άγνωστο δράμα με ερωτικά στοιχεία, αρκετά ....γενναία για ελληνική ταινία της εποχής εκείνης. Οι  συντελεστές είναι άγνωστοι, τουλάχιστον σε εμένα. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, αποτελεί γερό ντοκουμέντο αφού απεικονίζονται αρκετά σημεία της -υποθέτω- ολοκαίνουργιας τότε (1967) ΕΟ Αθηνών - Κορίνθου (βλ. π.χ. στο ύψος της Χαλυβουργικής, οι στροφές της Κακιάς Σκάλας, μια γέφυρα που έχει κατεδαφισθεί ήδη από τη δεκαετία του 1970, τα διόδια του Ισθμού με στέγαστρα σε στυλ καμάρας (που επίσης δεν υπάρχουν πλέον) και, φυσικά, η ίδια η περιοχή του Ισθμού, όπως φαίνεται από την -τότε- νέα γέφυρα για τα αυτοκίνητα, και που σήμερα υπάρχει μεν, πλην όμως έχει μετατραπεί σε "συνοικιακό" δρόμο περί την Κόρινθο). 
Δεν συζητάμε ότι αξίζει να δείτε τουλάχιστον αποσπάσματα, αφού,

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

....sorry, αλλά έχει πεισμώσει κάτι εδώ και δεν με αφήνει να κάνει paste στη συνέχεια.  Δείτε πάντως τη μερσεντές του πρωταγωνιστή και το χαρακτηριστικό κοντέρ που δεν κρίθηκε επιτυχημένο και αντικαταστάθηκε σε μεθεπόμενα μοντέλα....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους μετά από πάρα πολύ καιρό (και ενώ στο μεταξύ έχω γίνει πατέρας δισ.)
> 
> βρήκα την ακόλουθη φωτογραφία από το πέραμα των Ισθμίων στα φωτογραφικά αρχεία του Μουσείου Μπενάκη (ΜΜ): http://www.benaki.gr/eMP-Collection/...p=F&sp=T&sp=24
> 
> Την παραθέτω ως link γιατί δεν θέλω να δημιουργηθεί κάποιο ζήτημα με τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Φωτογράφος είναι ο Ι. Λάμπρου ενώ αναγράφεται ότι η φωτογραφία είναι του 1938. 
> 
> Το πέραμα είναι (μάλλον) το ίδιο με αυτό που ήταν σε χρήση μέχρι το 1986. Είτε επέζησε του πολέμου και μετά τη δεκαετία του 1960 του προσέθεσαν και μια τέντα είτε μετά τον Β'ΠΠ κατασκεύασαν ένα πανομοιότυπο. Παρατηρείστε ότι ένα άτομο επάνω στο πέραμα είναι σε κίνηση, χρησιμοποιώντας μια διάταξη τροχαλιών και αλυσίδων (λεγόταν στρόντζος ή κάπως έτσι από τους ντόπιους) έθετε σε κίνηση το μικρό πλεούμενο. Κάποια στιγμή την δεκαετία του 1960 (ή 1970) από χειροκίνητο το πέραμα έγινε ηλεκτροκίνητο.
> ...............
> 
> ...


_theostam_, αντευχομαι και ευχαριστω. Προσθετω και εγω μια φωτογραφια απο το ιδιο μερος καθως περναει το μοτορσιπ *Κωνσταντινος Ν.* μπροστα απο το περαμα και το πορθμειο/σχεδια.
Corinth.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους μετά από πάρα πολύ καιρό (και ενώ στο μεταξύ έχω γίνει πατέρας δισ.)
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .............................................
> Η φωτογραφία είναι αφιερωμένη στον Nicholas Peppas, Ellinis  και Toxotis.
> 
> ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!


Εδώ είναι που θα έλεγε ο συγχωρεμένος ο Παπαγιαννόπουλος : Ρε τι αστροπελέκι είσαι εσύ μωρέ , πότε πρόλαβες.

Αγαπητέ ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση και σου εύχομαι πάντα υγεία και χαρά σε σένα και στην οικογενειά σου.

----------


## τοξοτης

Με την ελπίδα ότι δεν έχουν δημοσιευθεί ξανά 

Isth-1.jpg
http://www.loutrakiblog.gr/2013/10/blog-post_5307.html

Isth-3.jpg
http://images.newsnowgreece.com/52/526548/10.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Με την ελπίδα ότι δεν έχουν δημοσιευθεί ξανά 
> 
> Isth-1.jpg
> http://www.loutrakiblog.gr/2013/10/blog-post_5307.html
> 
> Isth-3.jpg
> http://images.newsnowgreece.com/52/526548/10.jpg


Το δευτερο θεμα ειναι πακτωλος παλαιων φωτογραφιαν για τον ισθμο. Απλως αλλαξε το 10 με 1, 2, 3, .... 17, 18, 19 και βλεπεις τις φωτογραφιες...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και για τους δυο σας προσφερω την πρωτη σελιδα της Σφαιρας του Πειραιως την Παρασκευη, 23 Απριλιου 1882.  Εχει κατι σημαντικο.

Ν

18820423 Corinth Sfaira.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Με την ελπίδα ότι δεν έχουν δημοσιευθεί ξανά 
> 
> Isth-1.jpg
> http://www.loutrakiblog.gr/2013/10/blog-post_5307.html


Εδώ βλέπουμε το παλιό και ονομαστό ΠΥΛΑΡΟΣ. Το έχουμε ανεβάσει προ μηνών εδώ και τουλάχιστον το blog αναφέρει το nautilia.gr ως πηγή.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Εδώ βλέπουμε το παλιό και ονομαστό ΠΥΛΑΡΟΣ. Το έχουμε ανεβάσει προ μηνών εδώ και τουλάχιστον το blog αναφέρει το nautilia.gr ως πηγή.


 Όπως έγραψα < με την ελπίδα ότι δεν έχουν δημοσιευθεί ξανά > επειδή η ώρα ήταν περασμένη (01:36 ) και δε κάθισα να το ψάξω , *πόσο μάλλον όταν η φωτογραφία έχει* *δημοσιευθεί ξανά σε άλλο θέμα* (Θέμα: Πύλαρος [Pylaros, Hermod, Carmen Sylva )


Η αναφορά  του blogστο nautilia .gr: < *Δεξ., τα εγκαίνια της* *Διώρυγας. Βλ. nautilia.gr*.  Αριστ., πέρασμα του Ισθμού το1937 και πάνω ένα ομόλογο “εις χρυσόν εγγυημένον”. Βλ korinthos.grslide και athan.dra.sch.gr. >  πιστεύω  ότι είναι για το μήνυμα :

#15 /05-10-09, 22:16 :                                                                    

 Από τις εργασίες διάνοιξης του Ισθμού

http://www.korinthia.net/p/0056.jpg


Από τα εγκαίνια του Ισθμού.
http://users.kyk.sch.gr/athdimoger/i...ali_egenia.jpg

Αν και οι δύο φωτογραφίες είναι θεματικά ίδιες  η μία είναι πιο καθαρή και πιο φωτεινή  από την άλλη , το πώς και γιατι δε το ξέρω.

Τέλος αν καμιά φορά δημοσιεύσει κάποιος φωτογραφία που έχει δημοσιευθεί ξανά , δε νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο φοβερό.

----------


## Ellinis

τοξότη, μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες το πνεύμα του ποσταρίσματος μου. Η φωτογραφία που παρέθεσες και η ιστοσελίδα που τη φιλοξενεί δεν αναφέρει το όνομα του πλοίου. Με το ποστ μου δεν θέλησα να σε ψέξω αλλά να δώσω την πληροφορία για την ταυτότητα του πλοίου. Ελπίζω τώρα να είμαι πιο κατανοητός... αν όχι, δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω άλλο.
Όσο για το φωτισμό, μπλε, κόκκινη, πράσινη, ότι θες στην κάνει το photoshop.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Για τους φιλους αυτου του θεματος, αξιζει τον κοπο να δειτε ενα μικρο κομματι απο ενα εξαιρετικο βιντεο http://www.dougpattersonartist.com/n...o/neraida.html απο την επιστροφη του καινουριου *ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ* στην Ελλαδα μετα ταπο την ανακατασκευη του στο Σεμπενικο της Κροατιας. Στο βιντεο αυτο υπαρχουν επιβλητικες σκηνες του πλοιου στον ισθμο της Κορινθου, γυρω στα 6:10 με 7:00 του βιντεο.  

Το πληρες θεμα για τηνε επιστροφη του *ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ* ειναι εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...146#post523146

----------


## τοξοτης

> Για τους φιλους αυτου του θεματος, αξιζει τον κοπο να δειτε ενα μικρο κομματι απο ενα εξαιρετικο βιντεο http://www.dougpattersonartist.com/n...o/neraida.html απο την επιστροφη του καινουριου *ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ* στην Ελλαδα μετα ταπο την ανακατασκευη του στο Σεμπενικο της Κροατιας. Στο βιντεο αυτο υπαρχουν επιβλητικες σκηνες του πλοιου στον ισθμο της Κορινθου, γυρω στα 6:10 με 7:00 του βιντεο.  
> 
> Το πληρες θεμα για τηνε επιστροφη του *ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ* ειναι εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...146#post523146



*Εκπληκτικό , φανταστικό , απίθανο*

----------


## Ellinis

Όταν οι Γερμανοί υποχώρησαν από την Ελλάδα φρόντισαν να φράξουν τον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου και μεταξύ άλλων βύθισαν το ιταλικό VESTA (σχετικά έχουμε γράψει εδώ) στη βόρεια είσοδο του ισθμού. Ας δούμε ενδεικτικά μια φωτογραφία του VESTA από το περιοδικό LIFE.

vesta.jpg

Οι ζημιές χρειάστηκαν χρόνια να αποκατασταθούν και τα εγκαίνεια για το εκ νέου άνοιγμα του ισθμού έγιναν το Μάρτιο του 1949.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Για τους φιλους αυτου του θεματος, αξιζει τον κοπο να δειτε ενα μικρο κομματι απο ενα εξαιρετικο βιντεο http://www.dougpattersonartist.com/n...o/neraida.html απο την επιστροφη του καινουριου *ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ* στην Ελλαδα μετα ταπο την ανακατασκευη του στο Σεμπενικο της Κροατιας. Στο βιντεο αυτο υπαρχουν επιβλητικες σκηνες του πλοιου στον ισθμο της Κορινθου, γυρω στα 6:10 με 7:00 του βιντεο.  
> 
> Το πληρες θεμα για τηνε επιστροφη του *ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ* ειναι εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...146#post523146


Απίθανα πραγματικά αυτό που βρήκες φίλε Νικόλα και σ΄ευχαριστούμε. 
Άραγε η όλη ανακατασκευή του Νεράιδα δεν μπορούσε να είχε γίνει στην Ελλάδα!!!!!!!!!
Και καλούς σχεδιαστές έχουμε και καλούς ναυπηγούς και καλούς τεχνίτες, όλων των ειδών. 
Γιατί άραγε δεν έγινε εδώ?????

----------


## Takerman

Ισθμός της Κορίνθ&#95.jpg
Τα πρώτα στάδια διάνοιξης το 1884.

Ισθμός της Κορίνθ&#95.jpg
Επίσης το 1884.

1886.jpg
Εδώ δυο χρόνια μετά το 1886.

Πηγή

----------


## Takerman

torpilovolo Alcione RM.jpg
Κατά την κατοχή. Γερμανοί παρακολουθούν την διέλευση του ιταλικού τορπιλοβόλου Alcione.

anatinaksi germanon.jpg
Η ανατίναξη των Γερμανών κατά την αποχώρηση.

Πηγή

----------


## Takerman

Η ΕΚΦΡΑΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΙΣΘΜ&#9.jpg Η ΕΚΦΡΑΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΙΣΘΜ&#9.jpg
Εργασίες αποκατάστασης μετά τον πόλεμο εξ αιτίας της ανατίναξης των Γερμανών που είδαμε πιο πάνω.

Πηγή

----------


## Takerman

armatagogo acheloos iounios 1949.jpg
Διέλευση του αρματαγωγού "Αχελώος" τον Ιούνιο του 1949.

Πηγή

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικες ιστορικες φωτο φιλε takerman!Οι γερμανοι αραγε πληρωσαν την ζημια της ανατιναξης ή οταν περνανε με το κρουαζιεροπλοιο στα συνχρονα χρονια σφηριζουν αδιαφορα ?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> armatagogo acheloos iounios 1949.jpg
> Διέλευση του αρματαγωγού "Αχελώος" τον Ιούνιο του 1949.
> 
> Πηγή


Eνδιαφέρουσα λεπτομέρεια.Με τον ανταρτοπόλεμο στο φόρτε του κ το ανύπαρκτο οδικό δίκτυο οι μεταφορές του Στρατού έτσι γίνονταν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μοναδικες ιστορικες φωτο φιλε takerman!Οι γερμανοι αραγε πληρωσαν την ζημια της ανατιναξης ή οταν περνανε με το κρουαζιεροπλοιο στα συνχρονα χρονια σφηριζουν αδιαφορα ?


Οι Γερμανοί πλήρωσαν ψίχουλα από αποζημιώσεις.Κάποια παλιά καραβάκια γιά τα οποία έχουμε γράψει,κάποια τραίνα,εξοπλσμό εργοστασίων...

----------


## Takerman

Να μιλάτε πιο καλά και οι δυο σας. Οι Γερμανοί είναι φίλοι μας........  :Sour:

----------


## Ellinis

> Η ΕΚΦΡΑΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΙΣΘΜ&#9.jpg Η ΕΚΦΡΑΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΙΣΘΜ&#9.jpg
> Εργασίες αποκατάστασης μετά τον πόλεμο εξ αιτίας της ανατίναξης των Γερμανών που είδαμε πιο πάνω.
> 
> Πηγή


Στις δυο παραπάνω φωτογραφίες όπως και στην παρακάτω βλέπουμε τη βυθοκόρο ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ που είχαμε συζητήσει και εδώ.
Δίπλα της βλέπουμε και η φορτηγίδα συλλογής των βυθοκορημάτων.
1948.jpg

Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία του Πειραιά από τα πρώτα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια, βλέπουμε πίσω από το σωρό με τα συντριμία, τις γέφυρες από δυο πλοία που είναι ίδια με την παραπάνω φορτηγίδα. Τα δυο ψυλά φουγάρα δεξιά πιθανώς να ανήκουν στο ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ.
pireas 1945.jpg
_Αρχείο ΟΛΠ
_

----------


## Ellinis

> *Nicolas,
> Definitely, this is not Miaoulis. The bow is round without Nomikos brand.
> The general design is heavy but not elegant like the four italians sister-ships.
> It should be easy to identify this boat by devoting a little time.
> Kind regards.
> Jean-Francois@Paris.fr*





> JF, it is most probably an Adriatica vessel. Could be the FRANCESCO MOROSINI. The tug is TITAN owned by the Corinth Canal Co.





> *Aris, It could be Barletta by Adriatica running around from 1956 to 1962.
> I think so with the mast and the front windows very likelife with the previous
> picture. She was scrapped in 1963 after a 32 years life since 1931. 
> Kind regards.
> JF*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 142892
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 142893





> The superstructure arrangement seems identical to BARLETTA but BARLETTA had a higher forecastle with portholes that I can't see in the other photo.





> *May be, Aris. Let's look ahead to find the real 
> answer to the current question.
> Here is another cruising view of the ship.
> Kalo kyriaki.*
> JF
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 142923


Η επίμαχη φωτογραφία βρέθηκε σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση και έτσι βλέπουμε πως το πλοίο ήταν τελικά το FILIPPO GRIMANI άρα η φωτογραφία είναι πριν το 1957 που το πλοίο άλλαξε όνομα. Περισσότερα για την ιστορία του υπάρχουν _εδώ_.
titan_filippo grimani_postwar.jpg

----------


## PIANOMAN

Να προσθεσω κι εγω κατι για το περαμα. Το πορθμειο το θυμαμαι πολυ καλα επειδη με εντυπωσιαζε οταν ημουν μικρος, και επειδη παραθεριζα εκει οι καθημερινες διελευσεις ηταν μερος του παιχνιδιου. Ειχε τεντα, πρασινη με κροσια τυπου μπαλκονιου, και επαιρνε ενα αυτοκινητο τη φορα. Οι επιβατες καθονταν στα παγκακια χωρις πλατη που υπηρχαν κατα μηκος στις δυο μπαντες της μαουνας. Αν ειχε πανω απο τρια αμαξια να περιμενουν να περασουν, καλυτερα να οδηγουσες απο τη γεφυρα στη μεση του ισθμου. Κινουταν με μια αλυσιδα(περνουσε απο τη νοτια μπαντα της μαουνας) που εφτανε στην απεναντι οχθη οπου υπηρχε ενα ραουλο και επεστρεφε. Αντιστρεφοταν η κινηση της αλυσιδας για να αλλαξει φορα η μαουνα. Απο την αλλη μπαντα της μαουνας (τη βορεια) υπηρχε μια αλυσιδα σταθερη που απλα τεντωνε με την απεναντι οχθη,  για να μη παρασερνεται η μαουνα και να τη κραταει σε ακριβη πορεια. Στο μικρο δωματιο στην οχθη της αττικης υπηρχε ο χειριστης που εθετε σε λειτουργια μια ντιζελομηχανη που περιστρεφε την αλυσιδα. Οταν περναγε καραβι η μαουνα ερχοταν απο τη πλευρα της αττικης στο "λιμανακι" αυτο που βλεπουμε βαθους 30-40 εκατοστων και οι αλυσιδες βυραραν στο βυθο. Μου εκανε εντυπωση παντα ο πρωτογονος τροπος που δουλευε η μαουνα. Η αλυσιδα περιστρεφοταν γρηγορα και προσεκρουαν οι κρικοι της πανω 6-8  διπλους κυλινρους ορθιους υψους 50 εκατοστων περιπου, ωστε εδιναν μια απειροελαχιστη ταχτητα (εκανε 3 λεπτα περιπου να διασχισει 50 μετρα) στη μαουνα η οποια σταματουσε προσκρουωντας στη προβλητα. Οπως φανταζεστε ο θορυβος της αλυσιδας και των μεταλλων που χτυπιοντουσαν ηταν τοσο δυνατος που μιλαγες δυσκολα κατα τη διαρκεια του περαματος με το διπλανο σου.Παραθετω μια φωτογραφια δικη μου, τραβηγμενη προ 15ετιας, με το δωματιο του χειριστη, το λιμανακι και προβλητα και το υποτυπωδες κτισμα που ηταν τουαλετα και αποθηκη-δωματιο του πληρωματος, που ηταν δυο, ενας επι της μαουνας και ο χειριστης στη στερια. Θυμαμαι επισης πως η διελευσεις ηταν δωρεαν, οπως και παραμενουν.

----------


## PIANOMAN

Επισης, θα ηθελα να προσθεσω στη προηγουμενη μου αναρτηση, πως τα ραουλα της αλυσιδας που γυριζε υπαρχουν ακομα στη θεση τους, και στις δυο οχθες, οπως και το μεγαλο μπλε βιντζι που τεντωνε τη σταθερη αλυσιδα. Ακομα να προσθεσω πως η μαουνα ηταν ξυλινη, αλλα οι μπαντες ειχαν εξωτερικα λαμαρινα, χρωματος μπλε. Φυσικα υπηρχε και το μπλε σιδερενιο μπαλκονακι, που ειδα και σε πολυ παλιοτερη φωτο, που χαζευαμε το πλοιο που περναγε μεχρι να ξαναπαρει τις αλυσιδες πανω ο χειριστης και να ξαναξεκινησει δρομολογια. Το μπαλκονι σαπισε-ξηλωθηκε πολυ αργοτερα, γυρω στο 2000. Ολα αυτα αρχες της δεκαετιας του 80 εως την λειτουργια της βυθιζομενης γεφυρας.

----------

